# MPI - Mark Sensing



## Fleeta (17 November 2006)

I'm a long term holder on this small cap industrial player....but check it out, very much so on the up, profit upgrades and potential acquisitions...I don't think its all been priced in yet due to their poor history of delivering, but all things going to plan should see continuous improvement in the SP.


----------



## ozeb (7 December 2006)

oooh yes! i just read about this one in the smart investor. might do quite well with the beijing olympics coming up.


----------



## breakeven (8 December 2006)

it has taken MPI a few years to get their act together and they had a few disappointments along the way.  Gerry Harvey is a big shareholder and Wilson asset Management used to be before the disappointments of a few years ago.  It does indeed look bright ahead for MPI, China is buzzing and they have some impressive partnerships.  Low Market Cap and tightly held stock.  I am expecting (and hoping for) big things in 07.


----------



## Fleeta (8 December 2006)

The share price has floated up and down between 3c and 20c for the past 10 years, every time it gets to a new high, it crashes again. Time they put some runs on the board. Every chance they will and the SP will finally breakout...but i'm not confident enough to load up at this point.


----------



## benwex (17 January 2007)

Has the fundamentals changed so much in the last few months to warrant such a drop in the SP???

Big drop today again, this stock reminds me of an insolent child, has not grown up over the last 5 years..

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fleeta (17 January 2007)

Benwex - you are spot on the money in your remarks.

I would have thought that the initial price rise (from about 8c to 15c) was the result of the profit upgrate - but obviously it was fueled by the acquisition announcement. When the acquisition fell through, obviously the market reacted.

I think if they never announced the potential acquisition, the share price would be sitting at around 10-12 cents, so personal thoughts are that the price is undervalued. They should make a record profit this year.

No jokes, I have owned this stock since 26 November 1996 - the first stock I ever bought when I was 16 years old! I've seen it go up and down and up and down and up and down. It is now <2% of my portfolio so I keep it for a laugh. I would have thought that right now, they are in a more promising position than I have ever seen them in my time of ownership, and their share price is well off the highs I have seen in the mid-20c range, so go figure.


----------



## benwex (17 January 2007)

Fleeta,

I too have had this stock in my portfolio a few times over the years. The recent SP rally fiinally made me a profits but it took an eternity to head North. 

I looked at your blog, loving the honesty...

NMS is a solid prospect, bought in at 26 and out at 36 in a matter of days. Now am desperately looking to get back, my buy order has gone very cold indeed...

We will be watching for some good volume in the next few weeks as aguide.


----------

